# Best pad controller for UACC ?



## bcarwell (Jun 25, 2020)

I just learned about Spitfire's UACC which sounds very interesting.

I was amazed to see there are 112 (and counting ?) articulations in Spitfire libraries. That suggests to me that a pad controller would be good to use with it which has many pads, like the 64 in the Novation Launchpad or Akai APC.

I understand that a CC#32 followed by a value for the desired articulation will cause the articulation changes.

So... are there any suggestions for a pad controller for Spitfire UACC articulations that have many pads that are all programmable/customizable to CC#32 and individual different articulation numbers ?

I am aware that this could be done with iPad and TouchOSC or Lemur, etc. or with Babylonwaves expression maps, but I want to consider an easy pad controller hardware solution. The Akai is presently selling at Guitar Center for only $85 and can also be used obviously for Ableton or other things as well.

Suggestions anyone ?

Bob


----------



## mburellmusic (Jul 7, 2020)

I use Composer Tools Pro by a company called MIDI Kinetics. They even have an expression map converter. You could easily bring in the Babylon Waves maps and get a controller going with no effort, pretty much. 









Composer Tools Pro - MIDI Kinetics


Composer Tools Pro The ultimate virtual instrument controller for Lemur The days of bulky, inflexible hardware controllers are over. Composer Tools Pro gives you everything you need to control your virtual instruments. With a touch of a button, recall a track's settings-- directly from your DAW...




www.midikinetics.com


----------



## TonvaterJan (Jul 10, 2020)

I have been at exactly the same spot you´re in right now.

I think I tested all the Multi-Button Hardware-controllers
that were on the market at that time...

Problems:

1. They never have enough Buttons.

For some simpler Libraries it´s enough, but for the extensive ones, like said Spitfire Strings etc., you always find yourself making decisions about which Articulation to leave out.

2. Learning the controller.

With a 12+ buttons Controller you need to know, which button does what. So for the standard articulations you may have some sort of Text written on some of the Buttons, but for the rest?

3. Changing Layouts with the Instruments.

These Hardware-Multibutton-Controllers normally have 2 to 4 User-Layouts, which can be programmed to fit your needs.
But what about the other 30+ Libraries you would like to control with this controller?
And in your daily workflow, will you really be happy to fumble around in Menus on the Hardware-Controller when changing the tracks in your DAW?

All of these Problems brought me to Composer Tools Pro on an iPad...
It´s not ideal, but the best of the bad options.

For example, I really HATE the fact, that I need to LOOk at the iPad, when switching articulations.
I want to FEEL, where it has its sliders and switches placed in the specific patch I´m using at that moment.

I really don´t understand, why there aren´t any touchscreens with haptical feedback yet.

Would be great for blind people, too...


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 10, 2020)

The haptical thing is coming- I had to look it up a couple weeks ago when I was also looking at other gesture based approaches, and it has some real promise although I was seeing price tags in excess
of $1K. Like everything else on the bleeding edge it will come down, only question is when and how much. With so many other applications I expect/hope it will be fast.

If you are Hans of course you get these giant touchscreens that your Pool Boy fixes up for you and maintains but not in the cards for the proletariat.

I did see a fellow that had THREE 64 pad Launchpads. Each with 3 or 4 pages to yield 192+ keyswitches. They can be had for around $100 (I am taking delivery of one today). But it still doesn't solve the problems 2) and 3) you noted, like keeping track of them.

I have seen so many other band-aid approaches, like multiple special purpose templates to keep track count down, hiding/purging unused tracks, and on and on. Saw a guy today even demoing a Chris Hein solo violin who had gesture going with Geco/LEAP, aftertouch keybed, BOTH feet, and a breath controller with bite.

I think I may go back to the iPAD approach. Or take up whist or raising orchids...

Best, Bob


----------



## TonvaterJan (Jul 10, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> Saw a guy today even demoing a Chris Hein solo violin who had gesture going with Geco/LEAP, aftertouch keybed, BOTH feet, and a breath controller with bite.


And this is exactly the problem in Virtual (Solo) Instruments:

You have to actually learn how to perform a replica of a real instrument with an array of controllers, that
are a big compromise themselves, only to try to sound like 75% close to the real thing.

I myself have chosen to pay money to skilled musicians for the solo-parts, and use up the time
I am saving with this approach for something else, like raising said orchids...


----------



## AllanH (Jul 11, 2020)

I use an Akai MPD. I have defined presets where I used the 16 drum pads as key-switches, generally starting the C-2 (assuming C0 as the lowest C on an 88key keyboard). The faders are excellent, too.


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 11, 2020)

AllanH said:


> I use an Akai MPD. I have defined presets where I used the 16 drum pads as key-switches, generally starting the C-2 (assuming C0 as the lowest C on an 88key keyboard). The faders are excellent, too.


Allan- Are the keypads programmable to different MIDI notes ? If not how do you handle customizing each pad to a desired MIDI note for keywitching ? I just got a Novation Launchpad for keyswitches, but I think the pads are not programmable and I am going to have to re-map the fixed incoming MIDI note messages from the Launchpad to the desired keys on my MIDI keyboard for keyswitching. And if so it seems I'll have to somehow learn a mapping app on my PC Cubase setup like BOME or diddle with generic remote or ... ?


----------



## AllanH (Jul 11, 2020)

Let me be a bit more precise: I use an Akai MPD 232. It comes with software that lets me program each pad to do a variety of things. One of the possible settings is a specific midi-key with velocity.

There are all sorts of buttons and sliders and I've programmed, e.g. I have the first four sliders programmed to be CC1, CC2, CC11, and CC21.

The software, aka the "software preset editor" is well-done and works as advertised. I made my own configuration a few years ago and haven't changed it much.

The ABCD settings let me save 4 separate set of pad configurations.









MPD232


The MPD232 is a feature-filled pad controller with 8 assignable rotary knobs and sliders, step sequencer and DAW transport control.




www.akaipro.com


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 11, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> I just learned about Spitfire's UACC which sounds very interesting.
> 
> I was amazed to see there are 112 (and counting ?) articulations in Spitfire libraries. That suggests to me that a pad controller would be good to use with it which has many pads, like the 64 in the Novation Launchpad or Akai APC.
> 
> ...


I love UACC and only wish all the Spitfire Player titles had the same pop up as the Kontakt instruments do. I use Metagrid and an iPad.


----------



## hazza (Oct 20, 2020)

Sorry to necro this thread, but I am looking to update my iPad control setup (TouchOSC) and am working out what the best option is. I actually bought Composer Tool Pro like 2 years ago but never got round to setting it up. Metagrid looks super slick and obvs comes with a lot of Logic control functionality built in. Can you create MIDI CC/pitchbend faders though? Or XY CC pads? Am I right in thinking that CTPro has some clever communication whereby the control template for the track you select is automatically presented? It looks like it's likely to feel clunky in the Lemur shell, is that the case? Does it support iPad Pro? Which is going to be easiest to setup with a ton of libraries?

Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## octave music (Feb 2, 2021)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> I love UACC and only wish all the Spitfire Player titles had the same pop up as the Kontakt instruments do. I use Metagrid and an iPad.


That is a good looking UACC template you built there! I built my first one last evening in Metagrid and when I tested it out, I'm having to press the various articulation buttons 2 or 3 times to get them to send out the UACC info to change the articulation. Ever heard of that? Each press is lighting up my MIDI monitor but only the 2nd or 3rd press of the same button is sending the actual MIDI channel 32 change data. I tested it by recording the MIDI track and seeing what it records. Any idea what that could be? Thanks!


----------

